# Primitive string from nettles.



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)




----------



## Howard (Aug 9, 2010)

Good Video. I'll tried that with other natural materials too. Works great as an emergency or self reliance cordage.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow it has been years since I did something like that. Very nice instructional video! -- Tex


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Thanks guys; please let me know if you think the video can be improved somehow.


----------



## Sofa King Lazy (Aug 5, 2011)

Oh for frig sakes , why does it have to be fibres from such a dangerous plant !? is this the English way or Gods'


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Used all over the world; not sure about how 'dangerous' they are, but they do sting. In the spring to early summer, you can use Willow bark, which has no stings. but this is best for the rest of the year. It's not hard to learn how to handle them without getting stung.


----------



## Sofa King Lazy (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks for the response , sorry I sounded like such an a s s , just seems like everything has to be a struggle to be worth anything. Good vid


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

You're cool.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

if you don't want to deal with nettles, milkweed also makes very good strong natural fiber cordage. milkweed it the stuff that grows about 3 feet tall with leaves that are about 4-5 inches long and about 2 inches wide. They have the seed pods that look like little boats when they open up and release the really light, fluffy, cottoney, seeds. After the first frost the milkweed stalks will be turning black, this is when they are good to harvest for cordage making.

Also, when deer hunting, grab one of the seed pods...great wind indicator!

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.fcps.edu/islandcreekes/ecology/Plants/Common%2520Milkweed/fa05047.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.fcps.edu/islandcreekes/ecology/common_milkweed.htm&h=484&w=466&sz=30&tbnid=ch1vE5zktfI1GM:&tbnh=129&tbnw=124&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dmilkweed%26tbm%3Disch%26tbo%3Du&zoom=1&q=milkweed&hl=en&usg=__SVuMX-2BOdPLSq60pAT7ak0TJYo=&sa=X&ei=145bTsfqFsXUgAfZyfWmDA&ved=0CCcQ9QEwBQ


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

We call it Rose-bay Wilow herb, here. Sorry, no we don't, this is Rosebay.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Epilobium_angustifolium


----------

